# American Bulldogs



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How do you guys feel about American Bulldogs? I've seen a few here that were way too cute. So how many of you own one or have owned one in the past, and what do you think of the breed? I personally love them. We had two and they were great, really dorky but good good dogs. Here's a pic of our two Mack Truck aka Macaroni and Mary Jane or MJ. Mack is the Big one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Heres some pics of our dogs parents 
this is Mary Jane's Dam Snuggles








This is her sire Muggs McGinnis








Here is Mack's sire Henry's touch of Gold


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome dogs!

One of my top faves! If I wouldn't have found our Crash I would have a American Bulldog before to long!


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

I think they are awsome looking dogs!!!!


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Love American Bulldogs. I prefer the scott type. Sanders Kennels has some beautiful dogs with many working achievments.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I some great ABs at the APA Long Grove event.. I'd have a pullin' AB if I had the room for more dogs lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think they're great too. Our male was 100% Johnson and our female was 50% Johnson and 50% Stansbury. If you google Stansbury's Muggs Mcginnis it will bring up a web page from 2003 That was our femal's litter Muggs x Snuggles. She had a real short face like her daddy. There realy good weight pullers too. Does any one know why there not accepted in the AKC?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally got my pics to work yeah
:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

those are some good lookin American Bulldogs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am loving snuggles what beautiful dogs you got.. =)


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is my brother's dog around 6 months old, he is a scott johnson hybrid. He is around 9 months now he is such a sweet heart. I might want to get a female bulldog as my final additional to the household in like 2-3 years once I know what I am dealing with in regards to Bernie.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums - 1dog's Album: my dogs - Picture


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry that was the wrong ppicture!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How cute what a face.:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Snuggles was an amazing dog she was sweet and loving with the owners kids, but she was one of the hardest hitting dogs on the man take down competition. What a dog. R.I.P.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I loved my American Bulldog but DA is a problem with that breed too


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have only known one really well and have talked to a few owners. They seem like nice dogs alittle over bearing but then it is a bulldog I guess that goes without saying.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I love American Bulldogs. There is one named Drake(big boy) where I use to work. I dont know who was more in love with him...me or Legend.. LOL..Unfortunately from Legend hanging out with him he picked up fence fighting with certain dogs he wouldnt normally pay any attention to. But Drake would snap out of it immediately when given the command to!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Our male loved all other dogs even little ones, but our female always wanted to fight and she would always wag her tail like she wanted to play but she was very very DA.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty bulldogs
I like the Scott bulldogs too, that is what we are more familiar with.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive seen some AB work , there ok, but take a LONG time to mature


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

wheezie said:


> ive seen some AB work , there ok, but take a LONG time to mature


You need to be on it when training too, man their powerfull. Mack was like trying to walk a tank and that was with the pronged collar.


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

I miss my girl....
She was an American Bulldog, "Snowball"...

















And all 8 of her xmas day babies


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha, this post brings back such good memories.
I love the little fat silky bodies of the puppies


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Maximus146 said:


> I miss my girl....
> She was an American Bulldog, "Snowball"...
> 
> 
> ...


awesome dogs if you go to the pictures I started a pic thread for American Bulldogs and I have some puppy pics too. We also have one all grown up. Love these dogs.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

They have great personalities much like APBT's and again DA is in the individual. Just like the English the Am Bulldogs are a great choice for a multi person household including young children granted you can get around the size.

What I really am starting to get into is the Renaissance Bulldogs.



















KG, the dogs in your first two posts look a lot like Olde English. Are they just very stocky for AB's?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> They have great personalities much like APBT's and again DA is in the individual. Just like the English the Am Bulldogs are a great choice for a multi person household including young children granted you can get around the size.
> 
> What I really am starting to get into is the Renaissance Bulldogs.
> 
> ...


All of the dogs I posted are 100% American Bulldogs. The the second post was our dogs parents. Snuggles was Johnson and Muggs was Stansburry.
The last one was Mack's sire and he was 100% Johnson also. Both their peds have lots of Johnson and Suregrip in them. If you look up Mountain Gator Kennels you'll see Mack's sire Henry's touch of gold and you can see his lineage.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Very odd, I dont doubt you but I never saw any AB's with a face and build like that. Usually they are more lean and display lots of characteristics of a APBT like the ones others have posted.

Nice dogs BTW!:clap:


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

does anyone have any links to some good american bulldog kennels or sites?


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here you go, Owl Hollow Kennels, Alan Scott, really nice man

Owl Hollow Kennels

Check out his patterdales, Alan is who I have gotten 2 of my patterdales from.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> They have great personalities much like APBT's and again DA is in the individual. Just like the English the Am Bulldogs are a great choice for a multi person household including young children granted you can get around the size.
> 
> What I really am starting to get into is the Renaissance Bulldogs.
> 
> ...


These guys are huge, do you have a link for a kennel for these? I'd like to learn more about them.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jbh38 said:


> Here you go, Owl Hollow Kennels, Alan Scott, really nice man
> 
> Owl Hollow Kennels
> 
> Check out his patterdales, Alan is who I have gotten 2 of my patterdales from.


I am loving the patterdales, are they really crazy little dogs like i've read? their prey drive is probably off the meter right?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

they have a strong body..but a cute/innocent face lol


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> These guys are huge, do you have a link for a kennel for these? I'd like to learn more about them.


 Those are French Mastiffs I believe. The one on top im almost certain.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

matthew said:


> Those are French Mastiffs I believe. The one on top im almost certain.


No way that is a french mastiff, too short :roll:


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Stand him up straight. That dog(the one on top) resembles a Dogue de Bordeaux more then any dog I can think of. Might be mixed with something else.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

matthew said:


> Stand him up straight. That dog(the one on top) resembles a Dogue de Bordeaux more then any dog I can think of. Might be mixed with something else.


he does ressemble one but he def is not


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

What is it then? A bad a** looking mutt? A Rennaisance bulldog is just an English Bulldog. Ageed I really like to see the link to them. What the heck are these are.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok guys I scanned both my dogs peds. 
Here's Mack Trucks ped

















Here's Mary Jane's ped

















Muggs does have the shortest face on any American Bulldog I've ever seen, but he's so cute.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Ok guys I scanned both my dogs peds.
> Here's Mack Trucks ped
> 
> 
> ...


I know your dogs are Am Bulldogs and fine examples of the breed as well. I was refering to the othe freak show dog that looks like Hooch.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Im sorry I thought you were talking about Muggs. Some one earlier said he looked like an Olde English bulldog cause of his squishy face. I love squishy face dogs their sooo cute.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

never owend one but know people who does and there great dogs


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

matthew said:


> I was refering to the othe freak show dog that looks like Hooch.


No, those are Renaissance Bulldogs. They were once the standard in the _Old _English bulldogs before we tried to breed to many unwanted qualities out of them. Do more research bud!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> These guys are huge, do you have a link for a kennel for these? I'd like to learn more about them.


There was a kennel called Gargoyle Kennels breeding these dogs but the website is down. Do a Google. I'll see what I can dig up also.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Are these dogs screened for HD?
I ask because about 73 percent of Bulldogs have HD.

OFA: Hip Dysplasia Statistics


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I am loving the patterdales, are they really crazy little dogs like i've read? their prey drive is probably off the meter right?


Definitely, Alan has working patterdales and they don't know what slow down or stop means...lol

I always get a second look when I say I have dogs from Alan Scott, and then they see the patterdales....

If you want to talk bulldogs or find out a lot more about them, you should check out the True Grit board, I don't have the link, but if you google it, it comes up.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Are these dogs screened for HD?
> I ask because about 73 percent of Bulldogs have HD.
> 
> OFA: Hip Dysplasia Statistics


Most American Bulldog people I know have their dogs tested from top to bottom before they are ever bred.

You should also check out Leavit Bulldogs, David has some nice ones out there now and health testing is a must with him.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The true American Bulldog is infact an APBT.. People have forgotten that every bit of true grit bulldog in the the genes of our lil' game dogs. The original Bulldog went into the fighting pit; forever dubbed "Pit Bull". I have seen the building foundations of American Bulldogs, they are mixed breed dogs still purifying traits, DNA TESTING PROVES THIS, as after 4 generations it reads mixed breed dogs Eng Bulldog, APBT, Mastiff. I like the "Bulldog" head on the "pit bull" body. I have pure bred, APBT stock and this has been what my line has conformed to by breeding dogs for a sound game temperment, I have bred dogs to chase and catch predators coytoes, to bears, Pure dogs of prey. I do not breed to sell dogs MySpace - www.myspace.com/64227481 you can view my current stock, here you will see my bulldog faced dogs of almost pure Jocko, lines. I like the American Bulldogs, just don't need to wash blood back and forth, its already there. PLUS when these dogs get out and bite people, MORE SO THAN APBTs its of course a "pit bull" attack. Owners aren't going to argue because it directs the focus from AmBullies.. Pollitics. who needs it.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

jbh38 said:


> Most American Bulldog people I know have their dogs tested from top to bottom before they are ever bred.
> 
> You should also check out Leavit Bulldogs, David has some nice ones out there now and health testing is a must with him.


That is wonderful!....it is so sad to see young dogs dragging their back end.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> The true American Bulldog is infact an APBT.. People have forgotten that every bit of true grit bulldog in the the genes of our lil' game dogs. The original Bulldog went into the fighting pit; forever dubbed "Pit Bull". I have seen the building foundations of American Bulldogs, they are mixed breed dogs still purifying traits, DNA TESTING PROVES THIS, as after 4 generations it reads mixed breed dogs Eng Bulldog, APBT, Mastiff. I like the "Bulldog" head on the "pit bull" body. I have pure bred, APBT stock and this has been what my line has conformed to by breeding dogs for a sound game temperment, I have bred dogs to chase and catch predators coytoes, to bears, Pure dogs of prey. I do not breed to sell dogs MySpace - www.myspace.com/64227481 you can view my current stock, here you will see my bulldog faced dogs of almost pure Jocko, lines. I like the American Bulldogs, just don't need to wash blood back and forth, its already there. PLUS when these dogs get out and bite people, MORE SO THAN APBTs its of course a "pit bull" attack. Owners aren't going to argue because it directs the focus from AmBullies.. Pollitics. who needs it.


I am working on my pack of working mastiffs too, except mine are Dogos.
I agree with you. Most working breeds will find that the foundation stock is the old game dog.
And of course if my 100+ pound dog is out in public...it is called a pit bull right off the bat!   

People...Pit Bulls are not 100+pounds and 26 inches at the shoulders!!!!!!!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont get the general public's logic and way of thinking. They call my dog everything under the sun but Pitbull,.... but when you have a dog like a large Bulldog, Dogo, or most types of Mastiffs they call it a Pitbull


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> I dont get the general public's logic and way of thinking. They call my dog everything under the sun but Pitbull,.... but when you have a dog like a large Bulldog, Dogo, or most types of Mastiffs they call it a Pitbull


I had a vet argue with us that our American Bulldog was a pitbull. Every one always said what a beautiful pit you have. But I've had a few people ask what kind of dog Dosia was. People don't even know what a real APBT looks like any more.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't know much about the AB, but one question that has made me ponder for quite some time is the different facial structure from dog to dog. Is there a purpose for either longer snout compared to the traditional bulldog look?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I don't know much about the AB, but one question that has made me ponder for quite some time is the different facial structure from dog to dog. Is there a purpose for either longer snout compared to the traditional bulldog look?


They are trying to get away from the short face like English Bulldogs because they can suffer from strokes do to breathing problems, I think that's why the facial structure is getting longer like the APBT.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

the American bulldog is almost as messed up as the APBT when it comes to breeding. You have some nice working stock and then you have some dogs that are really over done and are a structural wreck. idffernt people breeding for diff things, much like the apbt comunitys version of.. game dog vs american bully


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> No, those are Renaissance Bulldogs. They were once the standard in the _Old _English bulldogs before we tried to breed to many unwanted qualities out of them. Do more research bud!


 No those arent what old english bull dogs look like at all. I can think of probley 15 different breeds of dogs to better represent old english bulldogs. The apbt and ab are 2that right away come to mind. And that kennel is a joke those dogs are exactly what I said a bunch french mastiff mutts.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

genetics works like this.. take a tall glass pour 2cups of coffee in it. now pour 1 cup of milk.. No matter how much milk or coffee you add at this point, you can never get it black again, and can get it all but white.. Reason is they are both water based substances; once you mix the two they become one. I have bred everything from fish,horses, cats, wolves, and of course our superb lil' game dogs.. This is the best way to explain genetics in laymens terms.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> genetics works like this.. take a tall glass pour 2cups of coffee in it. now pour 1 cup of milk.. No matter how much milk or coffee you add at this point, you can never get it black again, and can get it all but white.. Reason is they are both water based substances; once you mix the two they become one. I have bred everything from fish,horses, cats, wolves, and of course our superb lil' game dogs.. This is the best way to explain genetics in laymens terms.


not to derail the thread but pics of your wolves?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I have an American Bull Dog/APBT mix. I think he is. He is too big for and APBT and there was 1 male ABD where I got him from (no papers) so I guess that what he is. He is a great big teddy bear and has not shown any sighs of DA of HA.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Good lookin dog. Looks like an American Bulldog to me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

SEO that is a beautiful dog you have there. I'm sure he's American bulldog. Our dogs had puppies and one looked just like that pure white with a pink nose. We called him Pinkerton he was a sweetie. Here's my old boy Mack Truck.



















Every one thought he was APBT too. I'll try to get some pics of Pinkerton for you, He is now owned by a friend.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> SEO that is a beautiful dog you have there. I'm sure he's American bulldog. Our dogs had puppies and one looked just like that pure white with a pink nose. We called him Pinkerton he was a sweetie. Here's my old boy Mack Truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that doggy looks just like blue.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How big is Blue now. Our boy was a whopping 150 when he was healthy. He had to be but down at the age of 5 due to sezures, but one of the best dogs ever he loved playing with our friends Jackrussells and Chewawaw( sorry bad speller) and he loved our kitties too.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Last time I weighted him at the vet he weighted 72 lbs. That was about 4 weeks ago. He is on RAW diet, so he did shed a few. I would guess 68 to 70. I would go with the lower number. I am almost certain that he is a AB mix with APBT, so I don’t think he will get that big or heavy, ever.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

SEO said:


> Last time I weighted him at the vet he weighted 72 lbs. That was about 4 weeks ago. He is on RAW diet, so he did shed a few. I would guess 68 to 70. I would go with the lower number. I am almost certain that he is a AB mix with APBT, so I don't think he will get that big or heavy, ever.


Probly not but he's one good lookin dog for sure.:woof::woof:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Thak you very much.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

matthew said:


> *No those arent what old english bull dogs look like at all. I can think of probley 15 different breeds of dogs to better represent old english bulldogs. *The apbt and ab are 2that right away come to mind. And that kennel is a joke those dogs are exactly what I said a bunch french mastiff mutts.


Really? Well then, lets try that out now.

Old english bulldogs - Google Search

Look pretty similar to me

What presentation can you bring to prove your end of the debate?:flush:

OE Bulldogs look like English Bulldogs but way taller and way bigger over all. Where do you realy get your info?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Aidan said:


> not to derail the thread but pics of your wolves?


Yeah, I will have to dig out the pics.. Was before digital as the craze; retired from wolf rescue in 1998.. I may have one or two on PC.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I love them, have one myself, but not with such a nice big head. I tried to find a bully that would hopefully not be too big and unathletic. Kind of wanted the best of both worlds I guess. How much did he way at 6 months?

*edit* I have a "bully" not a bulldog. Just realized why your "bully" looked so much like an american bulldog. I'm stupid sometimes.


----------

